# Where does the dog go?



## geraldandannie

We've been out looking at vans, but an increasing factor in any purchasing decision involves the dog.

We have a Golden Retriever, short in the leg but long in the body, and she normally travels & sleeps under the dining table, which is fixed to the side of the van, and has one, outboard leg (see photo below).

Increasingly, vans seem to be fitted with central pedestals, which mean she wouldn't fit under. She needs someone to go which is out of our way, especially during the times when we have to be in the van, cooking or sheltering from the rain, or at night, etc.

Sleeping on the furniture is not an option. She's too big to fit between the seats of our C-class motorhome. Does an A-class have more room between and in front of the seats?

Gerald


----------



## bognormike

not really much more room in most A classes , Gerald :roll: .

what about the cab area, between the seats?


----------



## iconnor

We have a fixed bed with storage under, there is an access door to the storage from inside so our dog's bed goes in there with the door left open. She loves it!


----------



## lins

Hi when we had our pilote our very long leged tall springer slept under the table as yours is or, when the seats were turned round in the front under footwell.lin.


----------



## duxdeluxe

Our "oaf hound" (A Husky/Rottie/GSD cross) made herself very comfortable just behind the drivers seats at night, one of the other dogs having bagged the passenger footwell. The cocker and the foxhound will go between the seats in the dinette (removable table) but admittedly a bit smaller than yours (16kg and 13kg)


----------



## geraldandannie

bognormike said:


> what about the cab area, between the seats?


There's only about a foot between the seats, and there's not much room in the footwell either - the bottom side of the dash curves down, cutting down on the height.

iconnor - it's a thought (but not in our current van - the accessible part of the under-bed storage is taken up with boiler & electronic gubbins.

lins - I'll have another look in the footwell area, but it's doubtful

dux - Tess is around (or just over) 30kg, so she's quite a big lump. (I'm sure she'd say the same about me :lol: )

Under the table is ideal for her. Sometimes (if we're not moving about, or we're outside) she'll stretch out in the kitchen area, where there's a bit more room, but she sleeps all night under the table, so she must be reasonably comfortable.

I know I could probably take a central pillar table out, and put a side-mounted one in, but I don't want to spend £50k on a van, knowing I've got to start removing things and adding different things in.

Gerald


----------



## thieawin

Its the "travels" bit of the OP which concerns me. I know we have had this debate before, but a dog which is not harnessed securely whilst travelling is a danger to itself and the passengers/driver if an accident happens and may even cause an accident


----------



## Rapide561

*Travels*

Hi

Jenny travelled in the front passenger seat with a red coloured harness on that fitted her and mounted to the seatbelt thing.

Those centre tables are great for working on, laptops etc but when removed, what could you do with the hole in the floor?

What about a couple of swing arm coffee tables as per Swift/Autotrail etc?

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie

thieawin said:


> ... a dog which is not harnessed securely whilst travelling is a danger to itself and the passengers/driver if an accident happens and may even cause an accident


When she's under the table for travelling, she is tethered. Even when we stop and we unhitch her, she doesn't move until we give her permission.



Rapide561 said:


> What about a couple of swing arm coffee tables as per Swift/Autotrail etc?


It's an idea, Russell. I just don't like the idea of buying a new van and immediately taking bits out because it's not the right layout.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

...same dilemna here - I need a cross between a Chieftain and a Kontiki 679!

Russell

How do you do bits of quotes?


----------



## ardgour

Our Tess is a bit smaller thans yours (a working Beardie) but she travels in the back lounge area of our A class with a childs stairgate across the opening and then when we stop she moves up between the front seats under the dashboard. When the A class bed is down this makes a cosy 'cave' for her. There is plenty of space for a dog as big as yours in both places.


----------



## JohnGun

Russell, hit the quote button 8O are you having a larf?

Gerald, there wouldnt be much more room between the front seats in an a class as opposed to a coach build, but i would safely say there would be alot more between the passenger seat and the 2 x forward facing seats in the rear, thats where our dog lies, morning,noon and night in his bed, when we pull down the a class bed at the front for the girls, he sometimes sneaks up onto the side facing sofa.

ps: and he has quite a big bed, will take a few photos and post them so you get a general idea

Regards


John


----------



## spatz1

saw solution on holiday last week...
back of a 4x4 they had made the equivalent of a dog rack which consisted of a dog travel box (like you take him to the vets in) mounted on a steel frame to the chassis at the back of the vehicle...

would nt fancy the dogs chances in a rear shunt, but as its that hot over there , i can see where they re coming from !


----------



## Lesleykh

Charlie normally finds his own space. He's a bit smaller (collie/springer) and really loves a den, so under the table is one choice, but he has also climbed into either of the two footwells when we've stopped (he does this in the car too if we leave him, and that's a lot less space), or squeezes through the gap when our bed is up to lie underneath and snore all night. He managed to do this on our return trip despite the extra boxes of wine we were carrying! 

I think in all fairness to your dog you just might have to make those alterations to your new van though, as golden retrievers, in my experience, are less bendy than springer/collies and do like to flump down in easier to reach places.

Lesley


----------



## 4maddogs

This is a dilemma for us too.
So far I have only had one dog in the van and he was fine on a harness that clips into the passenger seatbelt, but I was on my own. He is a very large long leggged springer. He slept in the footwell when travelling, but he is very skinny. He took up all the bed at night-time  

As we are overrun with out of control mad springers and a working strain golden retriever with bonkers behaviour :lol:  we have decided to take the car too.....the bonus is they will travel in the transit box as normal and we will have a car to ferry us around on holiday.
Not an ideal solution but with 4 dogs it is too much of a hassle and risk to transport them all in the van


----------



## 4maddogs

Lesleykh said:


> Charlie normally finds his own space. He's a bit smaller (collie/springer) and really loves a den, so under the table is one choice, but he has also climbed into either of the two footwells when we've stopped (he does this in the car too if we leave him, and that's a lot less space), or squeezes through the gap when our bed is up to lie underneath and snore all night. He managed to do this on our return trip despite the extra boxes of wine we were carrying!
> 
> I think in all fairness to your dog you just might have to make those alterations to your new van though, as golden retrievers, in my experience, are less bendy than springer/collies and do like to flump down in easier to reach places.
> 
> Lesley


How true! My springers squeeze through non-existent gaps in hedges whilst the goldie adopts a haughty expression and walks round!


----------



## Zebedee

I've split the Quotes discussion off into a separate thread - before Gerald yells at me! :lol: :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1074469.html#1074469

Dave


----------



## Rapide561

*Thread*

Good idea Dave, unless of course the dogs are better at doing the quotes than me!

Apologies for causing you work!

Russell


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: Thread*



Rapide561 said:


> Good idea Dave, unless of course the dogs are better at doing the quotes than me!


Could be Russell. Never underestimate a mutt.



Rapide561 [color=red said:


> also[/color]]Apologies for causing you work! Russell


No probs. I didn't *have *to respond . . . but it's nice to give a helping hand when possible, isn't it! 

Dave


----------



## stewartwebr

Our Border Collie slept in the shower tray in our Chieftain. When we picked up the new Burstner the shower tray has a ledge along the back of the tray. This made it very small and cramped for her. 

We tried allowing her to sleep under the fixed table. However, we have decided to remove the fixed table to give us more space. 

We had a piece of foam cut which build up the base above the rear ledge. She now seems happy back in the shower tray. We don't use the shower much and is well out of the way. 

I will post a pic of Pip in her comfy bed

Stewart


----------



## MEES

Our 34kilo dalmation sleeps under the rear lounge table which has a fixed leg he justs fits himself in - though it looks unlikely when you look at him! 8O 

when travelling he wears a harness firmly strapped to the entry handle by the side of the habitation door,

This allows him to just get near enough to us to pat him when we travel and he sleeps on a mat just behind us,  

When we sit in rear lounge we move his bed to front of van where he usually travels.

Hope you find a solution  

Margaret


----------



## HeatherChloe

Well my Chloe has the following options when travelling:

1. Dog cushion on the passenger seat (usually with harness into the seatbelt)

2. Dog cushion between the passenger and drivers seats on the floor

3. Dog basket under the table 


When parked, she also has option of the driver's seat, with dog blanket on it. She doesn't seem interested in any of the other seats. 

When we stay on site, she usually sits outside with me if I'm outside, or in the drivers seat turned round if I'm in the passenger seat turned round watching TV. 

But when it's bedtime, she takes herself off to the dog bed under the table until it's time for me to go to bed - then she walks to the fixed bed and waits for me to lift her up onto the dog pillow on my bed. She sleeps on my bed all night, until it's time to get up in the morning.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

Our Labradoodle travels in the front with us, harnessed up and securely attached to the armrest of the chair (arm in vertical position). She doesn't particularly like the travelling part (she gets travel sick), and she just switches off and doesn't "wake up" until our engine is switched off (and she is never travel sick since she started doing this).

She has the run of the Van when we are not travelling, and she sleeps wherever she see`s fit.  One thing is for sure, she adores coming away with us and I'm sure given the option of staying at home or coming away, she would choose to come away with us even if it meant she had to sleep in the Glovebox  .


----------



## Hezbez

When we still had our old girl she used to wake us up in the morning with her impression of Darth Vader - breathing directly into your face. 
The motorhome bed was just the right height for her to sit and stare at you from 2 inches away :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks for all of your experiences and great suggestions. I'm having another look at vans later today. No doubt there is *the* van out there for us.

Gerald


----------



## patp

When will manufacturers learn that there is a huge market out there for dog friendly vans :roll: 

Ours travels on the forward facing dinette in a harness secured by the seatbelt. At night she has the side facing couch.

With the new addition (Willow the Whippet) we will start her off in her crate between the two dinette seats and progress from there. As she has a penchant for duvets she may stay in her crate at night for ever! :lol:


----------



## HeatherChloe

patp said:


> When will manufacturers learn that there is a huge market out there for dog friendly vans :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. For example, in my van there are only four seatbelts - driver, passenger, and two on the front facing dinette seats.
> 
> If I travel with three passengers, then there is no seatbelt socket left for plugging in my dogs harness.
> 
> It would be easy I imagine to include a second seatbelt socket by the passenger seat, either for the dog to sit on the passenger's lap or to lie between the driver and passenger seat, safely attached to a proper seatbelt socket.
> 
> As you say, when you go to a site, it seems as if nearly everyone has a dog or two, and things like this would be cheap to add, but would be very attractive to potential dog owners, who make up most of the market.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crindle

Hi all.......an adapted rear garage is the ideal solution IMO. After many years touring with our dogs in a selection of motor homes the garage as a sleeping kennel with access into the van has proved to be a winner. We had an opening made from within the van but we have recently noticed that several European vans already have such. We can return to the van and pop them into their quarters from outside, there is also a shower in there for drying off or washing following a wet/muddy walk, they are also fed in there. We show dogs and the rear garage motor homes are becoming more and more popular, which seems to confirm the suitability amongst serious dog people, but also an ideal solution for pet dogs IMO.........Crindle.


----------



## RichardnGill

Gerald 

Our 40+kg lab has no problem between the cab seats on our x250 even for 300+ miles he is normally asleep.

An A Class would be just the same between the cab seat surley as it is the same floor plan?


Richard...


----------



## geraldandannie

RichardnGill said:


> An A Class would be just the same between the cab seat surley as it is the same floor plan?


Hi Richard

I think you're probably right. There's not much point in manufacturers moving the seats apart, just to gain a couple of inches. I wonder if Merc or Ford seats have more space between them?

I think we'll try Tess between the seats next time we get the van out. If yours fits, then ours should too.

We're heading to Shepton in September, and we'll have a look at a load of vans then. I saw a lovely Autotrail Commanche today. Plenty of dog space inside, and an external shower point for washing dogs. But it was too long, too high, too heavy, and too expensive. Apart from that, it was lovely 

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill

We had a 2007 Mk7 Transit before this Fiat and Rolo did fit between the seats but there is less room as the cab is not as wide. 

I have just asked Rolo and he says he prefers the Fiat cab  

I think Mercs are not as wide as the Fiat cab, not sure if that translates in less room between the seats though.


Richard...


----------



## Lurcherleans

Crindle said:


> Hi all.......an adapted rear garage is the ideal solution IMO. After many years touring with our dogs in a selection of motor homes the garage as a sleeping kennel with access into the van has proved to be a winner. We had an opening made from within the van but we have recently noticed that several European vans already have such. We can return to the van and pop them into their quarters from outside, there is also a shower in there for drying off or washing following a wet/muddy walk, they are also fed in there. We show dogs and the rear garage motor homes are becoming more and more popular, which seems to confirm the suitability amongst serious dog people, but also an ideal solution for pet dogs IMO.........Crindle.


I notice you have French bulldogs, is the garage area big enough to convert into an area for 3 lurchers/greyhounds. We don't yet have a van and at the moment I'm at the very beginning of our research. I did see a van once that had a fixed double bed as well as a garage and the owner had put a door and caging along the bottom of the bed and had also done the same to make a 'tailgate' guard in the garage door, as well as making it a safe place for the dogs to travel in what was in effect a large cage/crate it was also useful when they were at horse shows in being able to open the garage doors plus the other van doors making a breezy safe place for the dogs to rest.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi lurcherleans

You can get some vans with garages big enough to hold scooters (as well as a load of other stuff), and some have access to the habitation area too. I've often seen vans parked up with the garage doors open but with grilles across to keep the dogs safe. Also, some people fit air vents in the garage doors to allow fresh air into the garage area. You might want to consider which side the exhaust comes out, and perhaps have an air vent on the other side.

Gerald


----------



## suffolkmerc

We have a huge German Shepherd. He sleeps in the MH with us. Not what we planned, initially we used to put him outside in a small pop up tent, but UK weather changed our minds, too much mucking about. We have a Mercedes Autosleeper Suffolk and he sleeps behind the seats across the habitation door. He has to move when we need the loo, but he's got used to that !


----------



## bigbazza

Don't be so mean Gerald  
You sleep in the drivers seat and let the dog have your side of the bed.
Sorted


----------



## geraldandannie

bigbazza said:


> Don't be so mean Gerald  You sleep in the drivers seat and let the dog have your side of the bed. Sorted


Maybe I should get me a little 'pup' tent, and sleep out there  Or even sleep on the bike rack.

Gerald


----------



## macone48

Our Frankia A Class has twin bunks at the rear. 

Bottom bunk mattress removed and a Cage strapped down with a 28 kg 3-year old Black Lab "Josh" in it. Sleeps & travels with no issues.

We also have a rear Panel which opens and gives access to bunks/storage/cage. Almost made to take cage & kids!!

He was "raised" in a cage and travels/sleeps in it - it's his space, likewise at home he sleeps in another cage!!!

Trev


----------

